# A Post about our members



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought this would be n interesting way to get to know one another a little better. also, if you have any additional questions youd like to add, please feel free to add them to the list.

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 

3. What are your hobbies? 

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 

5. What would your dream fish be?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

1. I live in South Carolina and Im 40, ok 41 in a few weeks lol

2. Ive been an artist doing paintings and Ive created over 400 gothic dolls and I loved working as a teen in my parents pet store

3. My fish tanks, painting, reading and reality TV

4. I have a 55 gal betta sorority, 65 gal community tank with guppies, mollies, neons, shrimp, a 30 gal divided with 3 crown tail males, and 10 2 gallon betta tanks

5. Id love to have an albino , orange, black or yellow crowntail or halfmoon bettas.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

1. Vanouver, 19 years old

2. Working as a camp counselor 

3. Working. Reception 9-5 all week, then 8 hours at a deli every weekend. Can you tell I'm a student? Oh yeah-- and my fishies. And guitar. And skiing (not as often as I'd like to, though!)

4. In my signature.

5. A 70 long rainbowfish tank. Planted, of course


----------



## Magdalaine (Jun 12, 2009)

1. I live in Worcester MA during the school year and Northern Jersey during vacations. I am 19.

2. I currently work at ITS at my University. It's not terribly interesting, but I generally have at least one funny story to tell at the end of the day.

3. Reading, watching my fishes, watching movies, hanging out with friends, hiking

4. Divided 5gal tank with a VT male and a CT female in it, 2gal bowl with a male VT, 1/2gal critter keeper with a VT female (upgrading soon!)

5. Not so much one fish as setting up a betta sorority! I really love female bettas, I wish i had the space...


----------



## oXsonriksXo (Oct 3, 2009)

1. chicago, IL US 18 19 in nov.

2. being a cook lol

3. playing platform or computer games i guess and watching some anime

4. blue bettafish both a male and a female

5. a clear fish where all the organs are visible!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? Farm lands of PA!! I'm 13

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? Well, I groom dogs...  If that gives you any clue. 

3. What are your hobbies? Training dogs, fish keeping, grooming dogs, photography....the list could go on and on.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have a 1g hospital tank
3 10g tanks. One is going to be a sorority (planted) and the others are all divided
I have a 4 gallon divided tank too.  I know I know, not very much room for the fish, but they are very very happy! 

5. What would your dream fish be? Ohhh gosh..... That is so hard. Well..... probably a marble turquoise double tail.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? *
I live in Orleans, and I'm 24

*2. Whats the most interesting job you've had? *
I did my co-op at petsmart

*3. What are your hobbies? *
Watching Jasper, listening to music..Jasper and I both like Micheal Jackson *LoL*, reading, watching tv...

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? *
The Aquaeon desktop 2.5 gallon tank with the filter a heater and a thermometer. 
The fish, Jasper..a male betta.

*5. What would your dream fish be?
*More than just one betta in each their own tank!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

1. I live in WA State, about and hour out of Seattle, just turned 18 this past August

2. Practically running an English horse barn and summer camps with my two best friends because our instructor was lazy ;P We cleaned paddocks and stalls, picked rocks for _hours_, then tacked up the lesson horses and taught _countless_ kids the basics of English riding and horse care. Yes, a LOT of work, but we had some good times.

3. My bettas and other fish(obviously xD), I'd like to train my dog Roary to do agility and I think Jade would be a good frisbee dog, I have a serious obsession with my camera(like....I freak if I don't have a camera at my disposal at all times xD)and LOVE photography and photo editing, and(promise not to make fun of me)I'm one of those crazy people that dress up and go to those anime conventions ^.^;

4. I have six tanks, a 2 and 5 gallon(both betta), two 10 gallons(one a future betta spawning tank and the other divided in half for two bettas), a 20 long Sorority, and then my 50 bow which is a small community.

5. Dream #1 is a yellow HM, dream #2 is a pair of pineapple Deltas or CTs, dream #3 is a pair of Chocolate(or dark pineapple)CTs to start my 'Sunflower' line, and dream #4 is to get one of those awesome looking blueish Angels from my LPS :lol: Yes, many dream fish....


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
*I live in SC and I'll be 26 tomorrow

* 2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
*The most interesting job would have to be a Mom.

* 3. What are your hobbies? 
* Taking care of my fishes, reading, playing video games, and crafting of all kinds(knitting, sewing, screen printing...)

* 4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
*I currently have one 5 gallon with a my Crowntail male, one 10 gallon with a Crowntail Female and 3 Otos, one 10 gallon that is divided once for my DBT male and VT female, a 2 gallon Hospital for my DT and another 2 gallon hospital for my DBT male. 
*
5. What would your dream fish be?
* I've actually gotten my dream fish(Castiel). I don't plan on getting anymore fish as of now.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? *
I'm 22 and currently living in North Carolina. I lived in Florida up until a couple of years ago, and miss it terribly.

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? *
I really enjoyed working retail with my dad and my brother. 

*3. What are your hobbies? *
I read (mostly fantasy books), play video games, and enjoy practicing belly dance even if I am still a beginner. 

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? *
Right now I have my five gallon tank for my male betta and my twenty-nine gallon tank which is a betta sorority in the works. Both of those have live plants.

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
I don't know that I have any one particular "dream fish", although I would absolutely love to get some stunning crown tail males.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

1. I live on the West Coat of BC under the pine tree with the rabid chipmunk.
Im 13, going on 14 on Christmas Eve.

2. Baby-sitting my neighbors gecko and 16 year old cat.

3. I absolutely love drawing, reading, researching, and playing with my dogs :3

4. I have a 1/2 gallon, occupied by Pickle, and I think My dad said a 5 gallon, occupied by my yellow-bellied-slider turtle, Turtsie xD

5. My dream fish would have to be a royal blue crowntail with yellow/orange fins :3
(Picture included)


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

1-valencia california,29yrs old.
2-inspect micro chips of computers for contamination inside a dark room with a full on cover suit.
3-Road trips to the beach,hiking,reading fantancy books,music,shoping,my fishie marley .
4-2.5 gal
6-half moom betta no space for him now maybe in the future


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

1. I'm a fourteen year old living in Northern Indiana.

2. I'm a Christmas Tree farmer! lol. It's a great job, since everyone who comes to you is usually happy and excited, so it's rare that you get yelled at.

3. Read, write, fish keep, music fanatic, movie maker, picture editor, photography, ect. ect...

4. I have 4 two gallons, 4 1 gallons, 1 3.5 gallon, and a 5 gallon. Soon I'll have a 55 Gallon as well. lol

5. I would LOVE to find a black and white male Halfmoon. That's my dream fish. Such as...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH. Code red, don't ever get a fish like that, because he will NOT stay at your house! He'll be stolen (by me) in two seconds!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
Asheville, NC 32

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?
Over the Road long distance truck driver8) I currently have 2 jobs one as a boring insurance agent, 
and the other working part time at a gas station.

3. What are your hobbies?
Umm keeping fish, playing with my dogs and cat, keepong up with my kids, and reading. I also love 
love, love to go horseback riding I use to have one but do not now. 

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have?
I have a 44 gallon community, a 10 gallon community, a 10 gallon soriety (SP all girl betta), 
2- 20 gallon community, a 5 gallon male betta, and 2- 2.5 male betta tanks, my other fish are listed
below. 

5. What would your dream fish be? 
Not a fish, a tank. I would love one day to get up the nerve to try a big salt water tank.;-)


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? *
I live in Victoria, BC and I'm 19.
*
2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? *
I would say the job I have now as a Zellers cashier! Really! Once this guy came through my till and he had just bought this little baby geckos<333 They were super cute and I got to feed them ^O^

*3. What are your hobbies? *
I love playing musical instruments, especially the piano. Also, my cats, drawing, reading, playing video games, watching anime and movies, food, and of course fish keeping.
*
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? *
I have two 2.25 gallon and one 3.3 gallon. My VT's are in the 2.25g ones and my CT is in the 3.3g.

*5. What would your dream fish be?
*Ooo a snow white rose tail betta 8D
Or a complete orange betta (type doesn't matter)


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
I go to college in Troy, AL, but I live in Evergreen, AL. I'm 18 years old

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Probably neither of my jobs, I've only had 2. My favorite was working at a plant that made windows for Caterpillar, and companies like that. All I did was scan papers all day, occasional errands and such, but I felt like such a grownup!

3. What are your hobbies? 
Watching my fishies, hanging out with my boyfriend and friends, playing obsessively on my computer, listening to music (mainly Aerosmith and Red Hot Chili Peppers), playing on guitar, playing the piano, and READING. 

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have 1 gallon critter keeper, and 1 gallon betta thingy from walmart (to small i know, but can't afford anything bigger right now.) My light purple crowntail Purple Rain lives in the critter keeper, and my dark red/purple crowntail Purple Haze lives in the other thing.

5. What would your dream fish be?
I would LOVE a solid white male HM betta... not opaque, but solid, snow white.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
Near Chicago, IL and I'm 17.

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
The only job I've had, which I worked at a dentist office doing various cleaning/sterilizing tasks, scanning x-rays, and sending letters to people with upcoming appointments.

3. What are your hobbies? 
Sports (cross country, soccer, softball and track) and willful running, school plays, movies, hanging out with friends/family, and school 

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
14 gallon community (female betta, peppered cories, zebra danios)
10 gallon divided (2 male bettas)
2 Eclipse 3 gallons

5. What would your dream fish be? 
a unicorn betta


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
26, Cincinnati area
2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Airline Pilot
3. What are your hobbies? 
Golf, Travel, Baseball, Hockey, anything athletic
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have a 2.5 gal tank with a red and peach female
5. What would your dream fish be? *
*Would love to have a big tropical tank *


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1. I live in Kentucky and I'm 48.
2. Sitting with a neighbor who has Alzheimer's disease so her husband could get out for awhile. I did this for 3.5 years. 
3. I enjoy reading, crocheting, my fish and being on the drama team at my church. 
4. 4 bettas in critter keepers and 4 in gallon containers.
5. My dream fish would be a pair of Fourth of July bettas from bettatalk.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? *
Denver, 13 

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?*
Being a junior counselor at a camp 

*3. What are your hobbies? *
Reading listenin to music, singin, and partyin!!

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have?*
I have CT's, VTs, HMs, DTs and minnows  Most of my tanks are for spawning and most of my fish live in jars.

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
A red dragon, DTHMPK with combtail fringes


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age?* 
Adelaide, Australia and I'm 21

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? *
I've looked after kids on vacation care, ran free poker tournaments at pubs, worked at a department store, and am now a supervisor at a supermarket. None are particularly interesting, but I enjoy it 

*3. What are your hobbies? *
Ballet, Musical Theatre (Broadway!), WWE (haha, I know, I know) uhh... my cats? I don't really have much time for heaps of hobbies

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? *
I just have a divided tank for my two male bettas, and a small one for my female. My brother has a 6 foot tropical tank with rummy noses, cardinals, whip tails and a bunch more.

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
I want a half moon butterfly (saw one on aqua bid once, it was white and blue.. annnd BEAUTIFUL!)


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

1. I am 12 years old, and I live in wisconsin 5min. away from Fondulac or otherwise eden

2.taking care of both of my parents when they had the flu, and I didn't


3.Playing trading card games with pals, video games, taking care of my fish, guitar, saxaphone, reading (sort of), hanging with you guys on this site, eating, and simpily living life to the fullest

4. 2 veiltails in 2 seprate 1 gal. tanks until christmas to get a 5 gallon tank

5. shiny gold full moon betta *sigh* I have yet to see such a beauty


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

*1. **Where do you live and whats your age? *
I live in Ottawa, Canada and I'm 21 years old.
*2. Whats the most interesting job you've had? *
Dunno, I've worked at a comic book shop/sports store and I currently work at a toy store. They're both interesting jobs, :'D I like feeling like a kid. 
*3. What are your hobbies? *
I draw anime, like reading manga and watch anime, graphic design, macro photography, prowling the interwebs, play video games, collect anime figurines and take care of fish xD. I want to get into figurine sculpting 
*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have?* 
6gal - Two female betta fish, Nya and Kyu
3gal - One male betta, Shota
1gal (hospital tank) - One male betta, Aros
10gal - One male, Orange, although he'll eventually share it with Aros.

I once had a gold fish named Goldie, but that was when I was like, 5. 
*5. What would your dream fish be?
*  Already have them <3 But I still want more pretty bettas!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah CodeRed, not a good idea. I'd steal him from doggyhog, lol.

Nice idea!

1. I live in Ottawa. I'm 18, turning 19 in December. 

2. I've only had one (very long term job) as a cab dispatcher. Not really that interesting unless you dispatch during the nights on weekends...crazy people. :roll:
I'm looking for work in Ottawa...Bettas are expensive!

3. I like drawing (though I'm not very good), reading, playing video games, a bit of roleplaying, doing various things on the internet, most animals, and (no laughing) collecting floral notebooks.

4. I have two tanks: a 10 gal sorority with 4 girls, and a 5 gal with one black CT.


5. Ooh, don't even get me started...

A 20 gallon or so with some dwarf puffers.
A very large tank (100 gal, at least) with a black ghost knife fish, some tiger barbs, glass catfish...uhh...kuhli loaches, and some others that I've forgotten now because I'm too excited thinking about it.
A tank with an eel or bichir of some sort. Those dragon gobys also look awesome.
A salt water tank with sea horses!
And of course, a large tank that I can split between CTs, HMs, and DBTs.


----------



## spotaflint33 (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
Livonia, MI 26
2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
I currently work for a local Kohl's in the shoe dept
3. What are your hobbies? 
Video games, extreme metal, job hunting, and sleep
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have a half gallon little cup thing and a small blue/red beta named Squishy
5. What would your dream fish be?
Idk


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age?*
I am 21 and live in West Virginia. Part of me says I want out and part of me says to stay...I definitely will be staying for at least 4 years because my dream medical school is WVSOM and I have such a high chance of getting in right now 

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
I must say when I was a CNA...saw some very strange things and had some very strange things happen lol.

*3. What are your hobbies? 
*I read (when I can read I love memoirs and medical books), cross stitch, hike, and I love to play Lineage 2.

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
*I have two Eclipse Corner 5 tanks. Each tank has 3 otos. One of them is Flair's home, and the other is Marina's home. Marina has a itty bitty algae eating shrimp who I think is just the most adorable thing ever.

*5. What would your dream fish be?
*I really really want a salt water tank - so I don't so much have a dream fish - but a dream tank


----------



## deathofcontract (Oct 19, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age?
I'm from Philadelphia, but I'm living in Naples, Florida. I am 23. 

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Probably a cook.

3. What are your hobbies? 
My betta, pipe smoking (tobacco!), and legal theory.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have a 10G tank and a king betta named Orbit.

5. What would your dream fish be?


----------



## EricRgar (Sep 5, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
California !  im turning 15 next week 
2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
none.....
3. What are your hobbies? 
dancing <3 
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
i have like a 5 gallon with my female betta dorothy 
5. What would your dream fish be?
an epic one


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age?
I'm from Burlington/Guelph, Ontario and I'm 18

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Dairy Queen (it's the old school, walk-up type) GOOD TIMES

3. What are your hobbies? 
Fish, clearly... walking, going to shows, driving, doing stuff with my dog

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
Nine bettas, a 10 gal and a few half gallons

5. What would your dream fish be?
I have him! (Quinn, my MG HM)


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 

I live in VA, I'm 22.

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 

Working at a vet. clinic as a vet tech.

3. What are your hobbies? 

I love animals of course, hiking, big book reader, drawing, singing.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 

20g Long freshwater with 1 Betta, 3 cory cats, 3 cardinal tetras, 1 snail. (see siggy)

5. What would your dream fish be?

My dream fish would be a discus, I heard about them a long time ago and thought they were so cool.

~TPF


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
I'm 20 and I live in San Diego, Ca

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Campus Police at a Community College/Police Explorer for a City Department

3. What are your hobbies? 
Guitar, Fish, Color guard (Spinning Flags, Rifle, Sabres) hangin out with my bf

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
in my signature 

5. What would your dream fish be? 
A 55 gallon planted community tank/sorority, a 55 gallon cichlid tank, and a tank with an oscar or two


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
America, 14

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Puppysitting/babysitting

3. What are your hobbies? 
Volunteering at local animal shelter, horseback, small fish rescue at house, cross country, dance

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
TONSSS of tanks from half gallon qt to 75g hospital, most hold bettas, but I tak whatever I can, also a 200g albino corn snake

5. What would your dream fish be?[/quote]
hmmmm either male betta that gets along with all other fishies, or a red tailed catfish, they are soooo cool! The pic makes it look huge, but they r like 4 in. Filehractocephalus hemioliopterus-Dixi.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I like red tailed catfishes too, but they get to be HUGE. I'm afraid they would eat me or something. lol. :shock:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

veganchick said:


> also a 200g albino corn snake


I came SO CLOSE to getting a lavender corn snake :3 He was as pretty as could be, but my mom didn't like the thought of him because the Petco employee said they often get out of their cage ;-; It's what got me started in bettas, since I was left petless. I know that when I get to college, though, I'll probably get one. That is, do you like them? Would you recommend one?


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 

South Florida and I'm 26

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 

Most interesting? Working with Special Ed 

3. What are your hobbies? 

My 5 bettas, Photography, reading, the gym, playing online

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 

a 10 gallon divded, a 5 gallon divided, and a 2 gallon....

as for types of fish, they are in my signature

5. What would your dream fish be?

i don't really have a dream fish


----------



## giypsy (Sep 23, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 

*The Great Lakes State, shout out to Spotaflint33!
I think we established in another thread, I am the 'senior' member
* 
2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 

*Future: Anthropology Field work; Past: none of them, really*

3. What are your hobbies? 

*besides studying? Weaving, metal-smithing, photography*

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 

*a leaking 10g & 5g*

5. What would your dream fish be?

*right now, actually raising the shrimp, since I've never done that before*


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome info guys, everyones so interesting


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
-- NH, 18

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
-- Nothing :/

3. What are your hobbies? 
-- Drawing, videogames, going to pet stores

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
-- two male bettas; CT and VT, and one female betta; VT(perhaps ST) are in the 10 gallon tank, split of course. A goldfish in a 5 gallon tank (I know, too small, but for the winter, he can deal with it as i only have one heater and the bettas need it durring the winter.) and I have a snapping turtle in a 10 gallon tank, but it's cracked so it's no use for fishies , but the turtle is pretty cool.

5. What would your dream fish be?
-- Pure jet black HM betta.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age?* 
Aurora, IL and I'm 21

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? *
Working as a vet tech you see ALL sorts of interesting things!

*3. What are your hobbies?* 
I volunteer at several local animal shelters, and foster kittens for a local rescue

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
*I have a 10 gal community with Mollies, Platys, Otos, and one of my Bettas. Then I have two 1gal containers, one 2 gal tank, and one 5 gal. 

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
HM Mustard Gas Dragon


----------



## Puremuttz (Nov 6, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age?* 
San Antonio, TX. I am 23 years old.

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? *
Haven't really held a paying job, but I spent the past 3 years volunteering & fostering with an animal rescue. Loved it. 

*3. What are your hobbies?* 
My pets. Volunteering with animal shelters/rescues. Books.

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have?
*My 5 gallon with a single male betta, a blue mystery snail, and 3 ghost shrimp (as long as my betta doesn't decide to turn them into snacks).

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
Probably a saltwater fish, like the Lionfish, which I think is absolutely stunning.


----------



## PetsGalore (Oct 22, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? *
I live in Edmonton, Alberta and I am 18 years old.

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?* 
Being a stable hand. I love working with horses and hope to go to college for it.

*3. What are your hobbies?* 
Playing with my pets. Horseback riding for stress relief.

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have?*
I have a 15g that I am renovating to split and will be decorating. I have a 20g that is housing my one male until I finish the project. My female is in a bowl until the 15g is set up. My other male is in a 2g. (All bettas and I believe their all VT)

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
I don't really have a dream fish but I guess if I ever had to pick one I would love a clown fish or whatever type Dory was in finding Nemo, the movie doesn't do their look justice - but they tried their best. What I would love more though would to have the perfect Arabian horse hahah


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age?*
I live in Palm Harbor Fl and I am 25
*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?*
I was a sandwich delivery driver in a college town......I saw some intersting stuff!!
*3. What are your hobbies?* 
My betta, cycling, and physics 
*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have?*
I have a 1.5 gal planted tank with 1 betta, 2 ghost shrimp, and some snails(Darn things)
*5. What would your dream fish be?*
Well I love the bettas, there colorful and easy to take care of


----------



## Liquid Tension (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Where I live and my age: Hilo, HI 42 y.o. (after seeing everyones age, I feel old :-D

2. Most interesting job: Selling cars (Hyundai)

3.Hobbies: Fishing, bowling, listening to music (prog. rock/metal), NCAA Football/Madden NFL.

4.Tanks: None at the moment. Will be starting up again very soon. Which means MTS again. 

5. Dream fish: Don't know about a dream fish...would love to have a 400g community cichlid tank but would settle for a 75g with an Oscar or Electric Blue Jack Dempsey.


----------



## chrisb1221 (Oct 16, 2009)

1: I'm from Morehead, Ky and I am 19 years old

2: I currently built satellites for Morehead State University (one is going into orbit!)

3: Guitar, Bass, Electronics, and of course my Betta =D

4: One 5 Gallon with a Betta and 3 Ghost Shrimp

5: If it were possible, a Nurse Shark =P


----------



## Gravemind123 (Oct 5, 2009)

1. I live in a suburb of Chicago(Home) or in Southern Wisconsin(College). I am 19 years old.

2. Most interesting job: I haven't had any really interesting ones, they have all either been tech help or foodservice jobs.

3. Hobbies: Computers, video games, Magic: The Gathering and the internet in general

4. A 1.5G tank with a heater, filter, fake plant, and a cave. This is where my betta lives.

5. If it were possible I would have a small octopus in a very well decorated tank that includes live plants and coral.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? I live in Edison, NJ and I'm 37

2. Whats the most interesting job you've had? I once sold accidental death and dismemberment insurance through JCPenny. Lot's of interesting phone conversations there.

3. What are your hobbies? Fish, obviously. I also have a basset hound I'm devoted to and two cats. I read often. I do crafts of all kinds. I love video games (PC and Xbox 360). I love music. I'm a bird-watcher and an animal watcher in general. I hike in Cheesequake park with my basset.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? I have one 16 gallon (for now). I'm planning on another tank in the future. I think I want a tank of Endler's livebearers (male only, no babies!)

5. What would your dream fish be? Hm... I don't have one. I love all animals and just about any fish would be loved by me.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
I lived in Ohio for 16 years, but have lived in Georgia for the past 2 years, so I'm 18.

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
I guess babysitting. I don't actually have a job, not lucky enough.

3. What are your hobbies? 
My bettas, cooking, singing & reading.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have 3 10 gallon tanks, a one gallon tank, and a 50 gallon tank. Right now all my fish are in quart size mason jars inside of the 50 gallon to keep them warm for the winter.

5. What would your dream fish be?









&&

the purple halfmoon that was posted a while ago.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? *
I live in the Hyde Park/Poughkeepsie area of NY, and I'm 20.

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?* 
None of my jobs were what I would consider "interesting", unfortunately!

*3. What are your hobbies?* 
Animals, drawing, anime & manga, outdoor activities, Alaska, and generally having a good time with the people close to me.

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have?*
I have 7 male betta and 1 female betta, all kept in their own 2 gallon tanks. I have a 30 gallon in my garage, but I'm not sure if its safe to use it anymore since it hasn't been used for so long!

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
I don't really have one. My 8 bettas make me happy, but I must say that I do enjoy the look of pure white bettas, or black and red bettas.


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
Omaha area-21
2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
U.S. Air Force  I've been all over the country in 2 years and wouldnt change it for the world!
3. What are your hobbies? 
Exploring/Traveling, photography, and my bettas 
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
10gal sorority and 2 1gals and a 1.5 gal (I know they're tiny, but I live in a dorm...rest assured they get regular cleaning!)
5. What would your dream fish be? 
My avatar Rock'N'Rolla...nothing looks as elegant in my opinion as black and white


----------



## BurnishedOchre (Oct 30, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 

I am 21 years old and have lived in Maine, USA all of my life. I am currently in college now in Orono.

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 

The most interesting job I've had was being an intern at the Mount Desert Island Oceanarium, where I took helped take care/feed/manage the local oceanic life aquarium (most if not all had been brought in by lobstermen who got things stuck in their traps, as well as be one of the people to guide touch tank educational shows and answer questions people had as they looked at the tanks of wildlife. We had awesome animals - I loved the Lumpfish, Sea Ravens, Tautog, Common Skates, Spiny Dogfish, Cod, lobster... heck, all sorts of awesome things! It was where my love for fish grew immensely.

3. What are your hobbies? 

My main hobbies are birdwatching, drawing, playing games (video games mostly), writing, reading, doing casual research on things (mainly animals), and enjoying the outdoors. I also do commissioned pet portraits, which are a lot of fun and a decent source of extra income. I am going to school for an Studio Art major and Zoology minor, and my work can be seen here: http://www.leccathufurvicael.deviantart.com - an example on this forum is the Banggai Cardinal that I have as my icon - that is something I painted in Photoshop, though it is extremely blurry here. >_O Sorry guys!

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 

I have a 3 gallon Eclipse System tank with heater and filter, two decorative silk plants, one attached to a fake driftwood hide, and gravel and some larger stones for a substrate. I own one multicolor red and purple veiltail betta fish named Desmoda. 

5. What would your dream fish be?

I would be amazed to own an Oscar cichlid, a Plecostoma, any variety of freshwater goby... there are so many beautiful and fascinating species. I am in love with Aruanas, however, along with plecos.

Great topic!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
I live in Illinois USA, and I'm currently 20 years old. 

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Ha! I have had an interesting array of jobs so far, the craziest was working as an acrobat in a circus troop. The one I most enjoy is being military police. 

3. What are your hobbies? 
I have a rock collection from around the world, and I enjoy running around outside like I am still a little kid. I really enjoy taking care of my betta Kristoph.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have a one gallon round glass bowl with my halfmoon betta Kristoph. His my first, and only right now.


5. What would your dream fish be?
I really want a five gallon separated tank to house Kristoph and an all white betta.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

ChristinaRoss said:


> 1. Where do you live and whats your age?
> 
> U.S.A. I'm 16.
> 
> ...


Can I have more than 1? What I'd really love is a whole wall of bettas....bettas that never damage their beautiful fins! Or maybe a discus tank....a goldfish pond....a cichlid tank, or a huge SW setup with live coral and the whole deal!


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

1. I live in FL. I'm 22 yrs old. 

2. Most interesting job? I've only had a few. I'd say working at a Chinese restaurant when I was 15. It was quite fun. Now I'm a boring library chick. x3;

3. Hobbies...I love drawing, animals of all sorts, comic books (iz a nerd!), video games, movies, and the list goes on and on. I'm into a lot (B

4. I have one 15 gal. with just this little swordtail. And he's a beast! I mean that in a bad way...Plan on getting a divider and a new betta tomorrow...

5. Dream fish...Hmm...never really thought about it. I just want a cool fish that hangs out =P 

Cool thread btw!


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
Pittsburgh, PA and I'm 25.5 years old

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
Working for an opera company (where I currently work)

3. What are your hobbies? 
Singing, acting, playing music, taking care of my bettas, running, keeping fit
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
Tetra 6 gallon tank with two bettas, one blue and one white

5. What would your dream fish be?
A fish that could talk, sing, and be taken out of it's tank to cuddle and run around my apartment...oh, and go on walks!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

bumping up in case anyone wants to add to this in case they missed it


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

This should just be a sticky I think


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

_1. Where do you live and whats your age? _
I am 11 years old and live in Victoria, Australia. 
_
2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? _
Job? Pfft, Jobs are for old people!

Nah, jokes. Umm...
I'm a sprite artist for a few websites.
I'd like to be an artist when I'm older.

_3. What are your hobbies? _
Drawing. Drawing, drawing, DRAWING. And spriting.
I'm an amazing artist for someone my age, and It often gets me mistaken for a 14 - 19 yo.

_4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? _
I have 6 fish; Two zebra danios and a fantail, and of course, my bettas.
_
5. What would your dream fish be?_
A fish that is... Allergic to water! Mwhahahahaha! Nah, I'd really like a fluffy betta.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

_1. Where do you live and whats your age?_ 
*I live in Marion, SC. I am 17, 18 in November.*

_2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?_ 
*No real jobs yet. uhm I worked at a tobbacco farm a little bit, *
*and the most interesting was feeding some guy's fighting chickens *
*and rescuing one hen that lived like 12 years.*

_3. What are your hobbies?_ 
*Drawing, poetry, animals, and my bettas.*

_4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
_*I have two one gallon bowls atm, for my two bettas,*
*Haruki, a CT male.*
*Spoof, a Pk male*

_5. What would your dream fish be?_
*I feel like Spoof is my dream fish now. hmm but what I would die for is one of these. kinda like spoof, but upgraded to CT lol*


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age?* Louisiana and I'm 25

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? *A dog groomer assistant

*3. What are your hobbies?* Photography and coin collecting

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? *I have a 5 gallon tank with Tofu, my male blue crowntail betta. As of this evening, I also now have Taco and Tuna, two new male betta's, that are in temporary tanks (Taco in a 1 gallon, Tuna in a 2 gallon).

*5. What would your dream fish be?* My dream fish would be a large tank full of discus fish.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age?
I was born in Minnesota, moved to Massachusetts, then to Connecticut, then to California and then one more time an hour away  So in conclusion, I'm 17 (18 in Sept!) living in California.

2. Whats the most interesting job you've had?
I was a TaeKwonDo instructor! I'm sure I've had other interesting jobs but I can't think of them atm ^^"

3. What are your hobbies?
Fish keeping! And reading manga, Facebook, Youtube, music (preferably Korean)... procrastinating (haha) :]

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have a 10 gallon tropical community and 1 betta tank. I have an empty tank ready to be filled! (Once my mom consents )

5. What would your dream fish be?
Dream fish, huh? I think beautiful bettas are obviously stunning, but I can't feel the connection for some reason. I'd rather cute bettas like my little pastel yellow CT :] I also love goldfish!


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age?*
I live in South Africa, and i am 19 years old

*2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?*
Well i am currently working for a civil engineering company, doing my practical year of studies. Not the most interesting, But i remember a 1 day job i had i had to dress up as a giant powerpuff girl for my sisters company (warner brothers and cartoon network licensing) and had to wave to people and take photos with them, haha that was very cool.

*3. What are your hobbies?*
I play lots of pc, i surf, i used to play guitar but havent really played in a while, and i do Wing chun kung fu! And my fish ofcorse.

*4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? *
i used to have a 10 gallon with various fish. my last tank had platies and the were breeding like crazy, and i had to give them away as there were too many, so i gave them to my friend. i also had a betta previously and Malawi Chilards . As of now, i just bought a new juwel rekord 600,  its busy doing a fishless cycle and then im getting a Betta.

*5. What would your dream fish be?*
Dont know if i have a dream fish haha, although a Marble crowntail is what i want now. i did see this really crazy dolphin fish which i would like and i saw this crazy pale green fish with luminous leopard spots with luminous yellow and luminous green rings, very cool


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 

I live in Redlands, CA. A "suburb" of LA, about 80 miles out from Downtown. It is its own City, and part of its own metropolis called "Inland Empire." It is in the Wash Basin east of the San Gabriel Valley. It is one of the busiest seismic centers of the world, and recently has been getting as many as 20 earthquakes (most hardly noticed) a day. I am 28 years old, married with a baby boy on the way.

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 

I've had alot of them. Fewer than many, and alot more than some. I learned alot about the many different brands of large home appliances while working for Sears Home Service & Repair. I learned a WHOLE lot about financing while working with a Property Management and Financing company as an Operations Manager. 

The job I have found the most rewarding is my current job. I am an Inside and Outside Sales Representative and Music Lessons teacher for an independent Music Instrument Store in Southern California. The most rewarding aspect has always been the private lessons. I have met brilliant children, wonderful parents, and seen all walks of life enjoy music as a hobby, educational expansion, and as a career. In turn, I am also a professional musician, but being as difficult a job to have full time in California, I am so thankful of my 10-6 job I have with this company. 

3. What are your hobbies? 

Mostly Music. I really love message boards. I am also a master of Trivia, and I exploring knowledge bases, no matter whether it pertains to a task at hand. I am a sole white male in an all Mexican Ska band, and we occasionally play cumbias for quinceañeras, backyard parties, and mañanitas. I really love this new hobby of fish keeping that I've started since I've become married.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 

I have two Freshwater tanks. One a Betta sorority, 28gallon with a molly, and 6 ghost shrimp. This is a live planted tank. The other is a 10 gallon male betta with an otocinclus and a ghost shrimp.

5. What would your dream fish be?

I have plans for only one other 10 gallon tank in the near future. A simple Clownfish, Midas Blenny, and some sort of compatible sea anemone.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
I live in wilmington delaware & im 35 

2. Whats the most interesting job youve had? 
I guess when I worked at a bakery.

3. What are your hobbies? 
Not really doing much as far as hobbies right now besides fish keeping. I enjoy making candles but its a messy hobby.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
3 3 gallon tanks & a 6 gallon

5. What would your dream fish be? 
I want a green or orange betta.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
I live outside Washington D.C & I'm 48:shock:

2. Whats the most interesting job you've had? 
I was a pet sitter for over 2 years. I met the greatest pets!

3. What are your hobbies? 
Gardening, reading & sleeping

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
3 gal at work w/ my blue betta & a 6 gal planted tank at home w/ my orange betta

5. What would your dream fish be? 
I want to do a 10 gal with all black & white fish. I'd also like an all black betta & an all white one.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe this should be moved to off-topic? 

Here goes!

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 

I live in Maine and am 26.

2. Whats the most interesting job you've had? 

Hmm... I've had two. While in college I lived/worked in a retirement apartment complex as the super at night. Was on call in case someone fell, a pipe plugged, etc. I had great discussions with the people who lived there... received some great wisdom form them and some great laughs!

My current job is the most interesting... I teach middle school and the kids can be... well... crazy and hilarious. There is never a day that they don't surprise me (both good and bad!) and make me laugh my you-know-what off! It's so much fun.

3. What are your hobbies? 

Politics (reading/discussing/and getting involved soon, it's a stressful hobby!), reading, sleeping, traveling, gardening.

4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 

One 10 gallon, divided 3 ways; one 15 gallon divided 4 ways; one 6.6 gallon divided 2 ways, and a 3 gallon. all male bettas.


5. What would your dream fish be? 

HMPK blue and white dragon.


----------



## veronicamarae (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Where do you live and whats your age? 
Boise Idaho, 22

2. Whats the most interesting job you've had? 
I was a nursing assistant for 4 years starting when I was 16. It never got boring and I learned a lot. Now I am a college student and a full time mom of a active 2 year old boy. Its a toss up.


3. What are your hobbies? 
Music, reading, writing, training my dogs. I am currently training one of my dogs to be a PTSD dog and will soon train my dog lola as a therapy dog. its great bonding.
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? 
I have a 10 G tank that currently has one female betta (Nemo). I want to start a sorority but I am terrified.
2- 3 gallon tanks one residing at my grandmother house (she needed a friend and is now obessed with her female betta; very lucky fish). My male betta Heathcliff is in the other 3 gallon in my sons room which is going to have to move. I honestly hope Heathcliff bites my son. He deserves it.
5. What would your dream fish be?
I have a secret. I am terrified of fish!!! I like the bettas I have but I am quickly becoming obsessed.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

1. im 14 and live in townsville, australia

2.(only 1 job so far) at a pizza shop for 8 months

3. radio control, plastic and balsa plane models and fish keeping

4. a 2 gal for my VT and a soon to be 70 gal sorority

5.a school of_ Badis badis _and a bumblebee shrimp farm


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

ChristinaRoss said:


> 1. Where do you live and whats your age?
> 
> 2. Whats the most interesting job youve had?
> 
> ...


1 - Newcastle upon Tyne, Uk and I'm 25. 

2 - Really, I don't know. Probably the job I have now. We assess subsea pipes - oil and gas from the oil well to the platforms. 

3 - I don't know. I am always busy but I wouldn't say I have a hobby. I don't class my fish or gardening or stuff as hobbies lol. 

4 - I have 4 tanks. The biggest houses 11 goldfish and a common pleco (baby) and two algae eaters (although I think before they get too nasty I'll have to get rid of them), I have three chinese fire bellied newts, a Betta and a tank with 3 male jamacian blue guppies and 10 red cherry shrimp. I'm upgrading tanks as of tomorrow and I plan to get more guppies over the next few weeks and one of my shrimp has eggs . 

5 - can I say axolotl? It's not a fish. I think if I could have one fish, then I'd have a betta fish - I've had mine about 5-6 weeks and he's lovely, he's full of personality and kinda greets you like a dog when you walk in haha.


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey 

1. I'm 34 and I live in Hampshire, England.

2. The job I currently have: I'm a single full time mum of 2 children both under 5. And I'm a part time student as well. Bookkeeping. Building for our future.

3. I like to read, bake, learning to grow vegetables and I like to sew but rarely get the time.

4. We have a 30L non planted platy tank. Currently researching to turn our matching 30L into a nice planted home for a male Betta.

5. I'd love a HUGE shrimp farm. Maybe when the children r bigger


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

*1. Where do you live and whats your age? *I am originally from Adelaide, Australia but moved to Palm Desert, California when I was 12. I am now 18!
*
2. What's the most interesting job you've had? * I haven't really ever had a proper a job but I am currently tutoring for a middle school AVID class a couple of times a week which I guess is interesting.
*
3. What are your hobbies? * Watching like ALL the best tv shows  (Lost, 24, Grey's Anatomy, V, Fringe, FlashForward, Modern Family, The Office, Community). I also enjoy reading, listening to and discovering new music, playing/watching tennis, and recently, FISH!
*
4. What types of tanks and or fish do you have? * I have a 5 gallon hex which is currently without a Betta since I am in the process of cycling it sans fish.
*
5. What would your dream fish be? *I go nuts every time I see a black orchid crown tail Betta. I want me one of those.


----------

